# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Du lịch Vitour

## heocoi

*Địa chỉ* : 67 ngõ 72/73 - Quan nhân - quận Thanh xuân - Hà nội
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-4) 39958651 - 39958652
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa 

VITOUR xin gửi lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất tới toàn thể Quý khách!. Trong nhịp sống sôi động, với sự lôi cuốn của những công việc thường nhật thì những chuyến du lịch cùng với người thân, bạn bè và đồng nghiệp sẽ đem lại cho Quý khách những cảm giác hạnh phúc, tận hưởng niềm vui, khám phá những điều mới lạ và sự hài lòng sau chuyến đi. Chúng tôi sẽ đưa Quý khách tới mọi miền của đất nước – tìm đến những giá trị đích thực của một dân tộc, một đất nước với quá khứ hào hùng. Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, chúng tôi còn vươn tầm mắt ra quốc tế, khám phá một thế giới mới lạ. Công ty TNHH Dịch Vụ du Lịch VITOUR là một đơn vị kinh doanh lữ hành và vận chuyển hành khách chuyên nghiệp, có nhiều năm kinh nghiêm kinh doanh trong các lĩnh vực:
- Kinh doanh lữ hành nội địa - quốc tế
- Đại lý vé máy bay, vé tầu hỏa
- Dịch vụ vận chuyển hành khách, cho thuê xe du lịch từ 4 – 45 ghế đời mới
- Tư vấn, tổ chức hội nghị - hội thảo
- Visa - Hộ chiếu
- Vé tầu cao tốc Hải Phòng - Cát Bà
- Vé tầu hỏa Hà Nội – Lào Cai
- Vé tầu Viễn Dương Vinashin
Sự hài lòng của Quý khách là phương châm hoạt động của chúng tôi.!!!

----------

